# Just Leased a 535i - INCREDIBLE deal!



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello All,

I have been a lurker on these forums for a while and it has been a great resource for me in purchasing my last 2 BMWs. I just leased a 535i yesterday and took advantage of the 24 month "west coast" lease special. I want to share my deal with you all. I think I got a phenomenal deal on a brand new vehicle in stock. Thoughts?

2013 BMW 535i Sedan
Alpine White
Black Dakota Leather
Anthracite Wood Trim
M Sport Package
Dynamic Damper Control
Premium Package
Technology Package
Sport Automatic Transmission
Heated Front Seats
Bang & Olufsen Sound System
Park Distance Control
Rear View Camera
MSRP: $68,845
Invoice: $63,865 (includes $400 MACO and $180 Training Fee)

Negotiated Price: $62,865
Cap Cost Reductions: $2000 Holiday Cash, $750 Loyalty, $500 Ultimate Drive App Download Rebate = $3250 Combined
Price After Cap Reductions: $59,615
Additional Fees Rolled Into Lease: $725 acquisition fee
Total Cap Cost: $60,340

Lease Terms: 24 months w/ 10K miles a year
Total Cap Cost: $60,340
Residual: 74% - $50,945.30
Money Factor: 0.00125
Sales Tax: 8.50%

$530.56 = Base Payment
$45.10 = Monthly Tax
$575.66 = Total Monthly Payment

Due at Signing:
1st Months Payment: $575.66
Registration Fees: $104
License Fees: $413
Sales/Use Tax: $3.80
Electronic Vehicle Reg Charge: $29 
Tax On Cap Cost Reductions: $276.25
Document Processing Charge: $45
CA Tire Fee: $7.00
---------------------------------------------
Total Due at Signing: $1453.71

I feel like this was the absolute best I could do on this car. I'm actually surprised the dealer went for it. It was my first offer to them and they did the deal. It's basically $1000 under invoice minus rebates. Most people seem to be paying $500 over invoice minus rebates. 

Hopefully this information helps others. There are great deals out there to be had, so good luck everyone!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I think you did pretty well - congratulations! The dealership may also have done well - it seems like a highly specc'd car that may be difficult to move without some promotion. Win-win situation .


----------



## zeddy (May 11, 2011)

Amazing deal

Very interesting that the dealer would go $500 below invoice (not counting the MACO/Doc fee)

If you did max MSDs, your payment wouldve been $60/less a month.


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Makes sense Chris. I went in thinking I would be paying invoice minus incentives, so I figured anything more than that was a win. If they were also able to make money on the deal, then that's great as well. If you can lease a $69K car for $575 including tax and zero down, it's a deal you can't refuse.


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

zeddy said:


> Amazing deal
> 
> Very interesting that the dealer would go $500 below invoice (not counting the MACO/Doc fee)
> 
> If you did max MSDs, your payment wouldve been $60/less a month.


Thanks! I'm not a fan of MSDs. While they do lower the payment, it also prevents me from using that money elsewhere for other investments. Also, in the event that I needed to transfer the lease, the new owner would need to pay me the MSDs to assume the lease. Otherwise, I would lose them completely. It's a bit of a risk to save $60 a month all things considered.

Having just transferred the lease on my 335i, I realize how smooth/easy the process is when money does not need to exchange hands. It's possible I may do another transfer in the future if the opportunity to upgrade presents itself.


----------



## generalmax (Dec 13, 2012)

Great Deal, Would you be kindly let me know which dealership and contact person that I might get in touch with this deal in Bay area ? Thank you in advance.


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Sure. PM sent.


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been receiving a lot of PMs about this deal. Here is the info you guys are asking for. 

I purchased the vehicle from Sonnen BMW in San Rafael. My sales advisor was Jerry Blomgren. Nice guy. It was a pretty easy deal. No BS. You would need to buy a vehicle in their inventory though. I doubt you would get a deal like that if they need to trade for the car with another dealer. I'm also not sure how many similar deals they would be willing to do. Mine might have been an exception because it was a higher MSRP vehicle which might have been harder for them to move. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Jerry probably received 10 calls in the last hour. If you're calling, you may want to be a little higher with your offer, or flexible, to differentiate yourself from the other 9 callers. I'm just saying.


----------



## 5335 (Dec 10, 2012)

You've got a great deal! I know because I had a very similar deal last week (including lease transfer)  

BTW - This deal seems to be spreading across Bay Area now. Try other dealerships as well. Make sure you pick a car from dealer inventory and present your proposal. Preferably in person to show your seriousness, not just window shopping.


----------



## Buildbright (Nov 30, 2012)

That is a sick deal. Sadly I don't any of us will see such a deal in our lifetimes. Lol. Congrats. 

Question

Your salesman,were his cheeks like roses, his nose like a cherry?
Did his belly shake when he laughed, like a bowl full of jelly. Lol


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

$1,000 below invoice on a 24m... congrats that was an amazing deal... I will be interested to see how many people get that same offer from same store on a 24m deal.... they only have so many contracts do this on.


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

Do they drill license plate in the front bumper at sonnen?


----------



## akaMomo (Oct 3, 2003)

[email protected] BMW said:


> $1,000 below invoice on a 24m... congrats that was an amazing deal... I will be interested to see how many people get that same offer from same store on a 24m deal.... they only have so many contracts do this on.


Yes great deal. The BMW 24 month (limited) offer is solid. Getting a 5 for 1k under is great work but for an on-lot vehicle not unheard of.

To me if you are selling an on-lot car it would go for x relative to invoice, period. To have a worse selling price to offset this deal defeats the purpose a bit, no? Why markup sale price for this deal vs 36/39?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Buildbright said:


> Sadly I don't any of us will see such a deal in our lifetimes.


There is ALWAYS a better deal in future. It may be a while, is often a different car, but there is always a better deal.

While I'm extremely happy for the OP and others getting deals, let's get this in perspective - it's a $3,000 windfall, give or take. It's not really the break of a lifetime.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> There is ALWAYS a better deal in future. It may be a while, is often a different car, but there is always a better deal.
> 
> While I'm extremely happy for the OP and others getting deals, let's get this in perspective - it's a $3,000 windfall, give or take. It's not really the break of a lifetime.


Your point is well taken, but I'd estimate the "windfall" to be more like $6K+. A non-ED 24 month lease on a near $70K vehicle should be in the ballpark of $800-$900/mo. (and that'd be a strong deal under "normal" market conditions).

And the OP had to spend about $15K to get the "windfall".

Does anyone know if this "west coast" deal is possible in Texas?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

TXPearl said:


> A non-ED 24 month lease on a near $70K vehicle should be in the ballpark of $800-$900/mo.


Who's going to get a 24 month lease without the special? My thought being that the comparison should be against the most popular deal otherwise at the time - which is likely the 39 month one. Sure, if you say that a regular lease at 24 month, with someone paying MSRP, etc., then yes, the saving is more significant. But against the most regular scenario, the saving is likely in the $3K ballpark.

I often think the way you present a deal depends a lot on where you stand. If you're someone who took advantage of a deal, or looking to take advantage of a deal, you're more more likely to want to "sugar coat" the situation, comparing it to MSRP, unpassable deal, etc. Whereas if you missed out, you'll likely say "it's only $2K, you need to take a car from stock, I really want a 3 year lease, and something better will come along". I'm trying to take a middle ground, balanced approach - even with my own purchases. But when I need to sell something to the wife, I definitely "sugar coat" things. I don't think my wife is hanging out here, so I'll dispense with the sugar coating .

How should someone personally evaluate it? Compare the deal to the one you would do otherwise. If this is a future deal, compare it with that likely future deal, and see what the savings are, and if it's worth it - to you.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> Who's going to get a 24 month lease without the special? My thought being that the comparison should be against the most popular deal otherwise at the time - which is likely the 39 month one. Sure, if you say that a regular lease at 24 month, with someone paying MSRP, etc., then yes, the saving is more significant. But against the most regular scenario, the saving is likely in the $3K ballpark.
> 
> I often think the way you present a deal depends a lot on where you stand. If you're someone who took advantage of a deal, you're more more likely to want to "sugar coat" the situation, comparing it to MSRP, etc. Whereas if you missed out, you'll likely say "it's only $2K, you need to take a car from stock, I really want a 3 year lease, and something better will come along". I'm trying to take a middle ground, balanced approach - even with my own purchases. But when I need to sell something to the wife, I definitely "sugar coat" things.


A 24 month lease is not that uncommon. The last two I've done are 24 mos because the payment difference vs. 36 mos. was immaterial. 3 years is a long time to be "stuck" in the same vehicle for some people.

The current "special" is unique because the 24 month residual is unusually high (and I don't believe the 36/39 mo. residuals have been adjusted correspondingly). If you leave all the other incentives/terms in place except switch to a 36 mo. lease, yes it's $3K savings, but that's apples/oranges. You're not giving him any credit for negotiating a below cost deal.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

TXPearl said:


> You're not giving him any credit for negotiating a below cost deal.


I've been on the boards for 10+ years, and am not easily impressed. I try to tell it how it is. Tough man love .

I would say almost anyone can likely get invoice, or very close to invoice in the Bay Area. He's getting say an additional $1K off that - on a $70K car. Credit where credit is due, but that is small, percentage wise in my opinion. Probably a lot of dealers sell cars below invoice (I'm thinking beyond BMW here as well). It's nice, but not an unknown occurrence. Heck, I've been offered invoice on a BMW before incentives just on an initial phone call when I was in the Bay Area. No BMW dealer is generally going to give you an unbelievable deal - why? Because they'll likely incur the wrath of other dealers and BMW if they do so (continually).

The OP is on cloud 9, and I'm sure nothing will change that - I'm more happy that the OP got the car he wanted than the deal. If this was just about the OP's purchase, I'd be more muted. I'm more concerned about other 'Festers who may be rushing into something that they think is unbelievable, to them personally, when it's really not. Take the emotion out of the purchase, as much as possible. I can't be at the deal table with other 'Festers, so it's posts like this where I try and convey my advice and opinion. Just my opinion.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

TXPearl said:


> Your point is well taken, but I'd estimate the "windfall" to be more like $6K+. A non-ED 24 month lease on a near $70K vehicle should be in the ballpark of $800-$900/mo. (and that'd be a strong deal under "normal" market conditions).
> 
> And the OP had to spend about $15K to get the "windfall".
> 
> Does anyone know if this "west coast" deal is possible in Texas?


I've tried a few days ago. I cannot get the local residual to incerase more than 5x% . The best I have gotten is BMW absorbing 6.25% sales tax upfront. FYI.


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice deal!!!
So where did you start negotiating when you ended up at $1000 under invoice?!! Awesome!


----------



## quintop (Dec 23, 2012)

TexasBMW said:


> Nice deal!!!
> So where did you start negotiating when you ended up at $1000 under invoice?!! Awesome!


It was an interesting process. I called three GSMs with this exact vehicle in stock and told them that I was going to sign that day. We started at MSRP and it seems that the pricing floor was at $1,000 under invoice. Drove to the dealership that day, and was out the door 45 minutes later. Quick and easy.


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

Great one. You did well! Enjoy that!



quintop said:


> It was an interesting process. I called three GSMs with this exact vehicle in stock and told them that I was going to sign that day. We started at MSRP and it seems that the pricing floor was at $1,000 under invoice. Drove to the dealership that day, and was out the door 45 minutes later. Quick and easy.


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Great job Quintop! I'm glad you were able to get a great deal as well! Nice!


----------

